# Moving to Southern LA



## noisybobjedi (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi

I have a job offer from my Uk company for a move to their site in Torrance, CA. They will help with the relocation costs and support my green card applications etc. My concern is that I have read a lot about the high living costs in that area and wondered if any one could shed some realistic views on my situation.

Expected Salary would be around $75,000 and there is myself, my wife and my 10 month old coming over. Initially it would be only me working on a L1 visa until my wife can get her work permit also.

I am guessing it would be tight on this money but is it possible for a reasonable standard of living? and where could we afford to live on that - I have looked and can see rentals for around $1500 but will the remaining £2500 or so cover the rest of our needs? Healthcare plan is pretty well covered by the company so I guess I am looking at rent, utilities, cars and insurances then food etc.

Can anyone give me any ideas, they would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The application for your wife's EAD can be processed with the visa. 

Do you have the financial reserves for start up costs from deposits for utilities, purchasing reliable transportation and insurance to household staples.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> The application for your wife's EAD can be processed with the visa.
> 
> \.


I disgree there ... EAD are issued only in the US by the USCIS

USCIS - I-765, Application for Employment Authorization

you need to have your wedding cert for the SSN application


----------



## daveverner (Aug 29, 2013)

*Money*

If you can't make it on 3800 bucks there is something wrong with you. A lot of people do so on a lot less, I think you will do just fine.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> I disgree there ... EAD are issued only in the US by the USCIS
> 
> USCIS - I-765, Application for Employment Authorization
> 
> you need to have your wedding cert for the SSN application


May have not expressed myself properly. Did we not have a poster fairly recently where the company processed the whole caboodle?


----------



## noisybobjedi (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi again

Thanks for the responses, as for financial reserves... Not much only what we get from selling up some stuff here in the uk, so I am not banking on having any.

As for my wife, all other people who have done a similar thing from uk to buffalo that I know of have had to wait till they got to the usa before starting it all, not sure the company gets involved that far.

So it seems in terms of monthly living costs I should be ok but might struggle on some startup costs? That right?


----------



## angelrn60 (Sep 9, 2013)

As a American and your healthcare costs are covered even in California you can live comfortably on what you are making as long as it isn't to lavish! Have a safe trip and welcome!


----------

